# Bio-Balls Vs Pot Scrubbers



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I am just curious as to what everyone has to say about this topic. I searched and could not find to much on the comparison.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have no opinion...I was curious myself....can you use them in a canister?


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have only ever used pot scrubbers... so I don't really think i can form an opinion either way. Though they are extremely cheap and I have 0 ammonia and nitrite, so I guess they do the trick too...

Yes you can use them in a canister. I have a tray with 8 of them in my xp3.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah you can use them in a cannister. You buy them at dollar general, big lots, etc. They are 6 for a buck. Some people say they are better than bio balls b/c they have a greater surface area....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I ABSOLUTELY see the surface area being greater.
I didnt know I could use them in my canister....a FLuval 304????

YEah can I use them?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have read that you can.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I can see the pot scrubber having more surface area than bioballs but not filter floss or sponge. My guess is that bioballs are intended for trickle systems where a thin film of liquid is on them with fresh air in the ambient for maximum gas exchange. That includes the exchange of ammonia from aqueous to gas faze thus reducing the bioload.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

While on the topic, can anyone answer me as to why we use nylon/plasticy things for bacteria?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

ttt


----------

